# Sleepy Hollow



## Tellmyre (Jan 14, 2002)

Here is diorama based on the book I did a few years back:










Pete


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiya Tellmyre,

This is an absolutely beautiful piece, the details are incredible! It has an eerie, Halloweenish look and feel to it, and you have captured the terror of the moment perfectly.
Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

FAntastic


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow, that's very impressive! I agree, it has a great Halloween feel to it. Great job.

Sean


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Good job!! Will have to save pic for future reference.
!Just watched this on Blu-ray.
Makes me want to drag mine out and work on it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice! I love scary, halloweenish stuff, great build.

Steve


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

the horse is fantastic


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Incredible work! :thumbsup:

Your use of orange hues gives it that fall/Halloween look--very artistic in choice of colors and execution thereof.

Your shading of the black horse is excellent! That's a hard thing to get right.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful work:thumbsup: ! where'd you get the Ichabod figure ? 
hb


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That'll teach me to look at the Dioramas more often...that's FANTASTIC work, Tellmyre! :thumbsup:


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Outstanding! Wow!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The essence of Halloween itself...Very Spooky:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

